# "Изнашивание" позвоночника начинается еще в детском возрасте



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2008)

Шотландские ученые, изучив магнитно-резонансные изображения (МРИ) позвоночника 154 детей одиннадцатилетнего возраста, которые не жаловались на боль в спине, обнаружили аномалии дисков в поясничном отделе практически у каждого десятого ребенка. Наиболее часто выявлялись участки разрушения и выпячивание дисков. Только в трех случаях у детей с аномалиями позвоночных дисков при целенаправленном и тщательном опросе было выявлено появление боли в спине, которая была кратковременной и имела четкую связь с травмой (падением на спину). 

Ученые стали активно комментировать работу шотландских неврологов. Так доктор Scott Boden, директор Emory Spine Center и профессор ортопедической хирургии Emory University School of Medicine (Atlanta, USA) образно сказал, что "Всегда следует помнить, что мы должны лечить проявления болезни и пациента, а не результаты обследования!». 

И все же, если у ребенка в детстве выявляются патология позвоночника, то родителям следует обратить внимание на такие аспекты жизни своего отпрыска, как ограничение их пребывания за компьютером, увеличение физической активности за счет игровых видов спорта и плавания, не перегружать ранец (он должен весить не более 10% от массы тела ребенка) или использовать ранец на колесах. Кроме того, правилами жизни такого ребенка должны стать умеренность в еде, снижающая риск возникновения ожирения, исключение контакта с табачным дымом. 

Эти правила, хотя и не устранят повреждения позвоночных дисков, однако снизят вероятность появления хронической боли в спине во взрослой жизни. 

"Доктор.Ру"

*"Всегда следует помнить, что мы должны лечить проявления болезни и пациента, а не результаты обследования!»*
Подписываюсь под эти словами.
Ступин Ф.П.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2008)

Может я что-то не так понимаю, но остутствие коментариев именно, не ТАК, и не понимаю. Грыжи-то у детей, а мы у взрослых лечим. Вот вам о том, что писал abelar, утром здоров, а к вечеру грыжа (протрузия).
Клиника - вот что определяет тактику. А томограф то, что подтверждает диагноз и определяет стратегию.
Вот и вопрос для обмена мненияеми. 
Боль, компрессия.
Лечить или ждать томограф (а вдруг опухоль)?


----------



## Helen (10 Апр 2008)

> "Всегда следует помнить, что мы должны лечить проявления болезни и пациента, а не результаты обследования!»



Согласна целиком и полностью!

Довелось быть клиническим наблюдателем в учреждении первичного звена (поликлиника семейных врачей) в Лондоне - так врачи именно по такому принципу и работают: например, первичной пациентке с недельной болью и минимальными признаками воспаления в коленном суставе назначен ибупрофен на 2 -3 недели и отправлена домой. На мой вопрос о диагностических процедурах - ответ - если не пройдет в течении 2хмесяцев (по стандарту), начнем обследовать. А по опыту из 10 таких пациентов 1 вернется, а у отстальных - несущественные обратимые состояния. Так что до обследований доходят немногие, может это и чревато тем, что можно пропустить что-либо серьезное, однако процент такой находки невелик и, как они объяснили, статистически "необоснован". Да и на то существует мощная система скрининга, которая хорошо поставлена и давно оправдала себя по многим патологиям.



> Вот и вопрос для обмена мнеияем.
> Боль, компрессия.
> Лечить или ждать томограф (а вдруг опухоль)?



С точки зрения того подхода - лечить, не ждать томографа. Это стандартный подход

С моей точки зрения - если есть возможность - сделать томограф (я перестраховщица)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2008)

Вопрос для меня не только в том *что*? Но и в том *как*?

Как раз так - назначение противовосполительных (а сейчас большинство и миорелаксанты назначают) - в нашей поликлинике и поступают и, действительно, большинство не возвращается. 
У меня основная масса именно те, кто вернулся, или те, кто с острой болью.
И если с острой болью, тут чаще понятно, быстрее и больше.
А вот с хронической? Вроде и болит давно, а очередь на томограф 2 недели. Ждать эти две недели? Но ведь на тактику лечения снимок, в большинстве случаев, не влияет.
Даже если о мануальной терапии говорить, ну не делаем мы её, чаще всего, на больном месте. А снимок-то чаще всего оценивает больное место, а надо все вокруг?


----------



## Ell (11 Апр 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вот с хронической? Вроде и болит давно, а очередь на томограф 2 недели.


В этом и есть самая большая проблема индивидуума. Сначала довести до хронической боли, а потом сетовать на очереди и т.п.
Вот и с детьми так же. Родители слишком увлечены работой, в большинстве случаев, и не думают о том, что вместо спорта и пеших прогулок, к примеру, их чадо просиживает сначала часов 6 в школе, а потом дома у компьютера.
Здоровый образ жизни - прежде всего.
Лечить, да, пусть снимки потом. Но и вкладывать в голову пациента, что не стоит ждать в будущем, что само пройдет и оттягивать поход к врачу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2008)

Всё, готовлю "Школу здоровья".yahoo


----------



## abelar (12 Апр 2008)

Ну, вот! Задели за "живое" (педиатрия - это мой конек! )
Просто я уже наслушался от пациентов форума в свой адрес, адрес педиатрии, А.Ф Тура ,грудного вкармливаня и проч.... 
Только факты:
1.Дети до семилетнего возраста должны носить обувь с "крепким задником" и гибкой (КОЖАНОЙ) подошвой. Никаких тапочек без задника! даже детские сандалики! Вспоминаем нашу детскую обувь....Да - некрасивая, но "правильная". Потом люди "поумнели". Результат: до 1970 года плоскостопие являлось отводом от армии... Теперь с плоскостопием: 60%!! Валькусная и варусная деформация стопы - норма жизни!!furious 
2. Идиотская манера (ради хвастовства перед другими "мамками") "ставить ребенка на ножки" когда связочный аппарат стопы не сформировал подъем.furious 
3. Кто-нибудь знает или слышал про родителей, которые учат 5-летнюю девочку правильной походке? А я видел! Студентом в детской инфекц.больнице. В отделение приходила бабушка к внучке и учила ее правильной женской походке!!! Чтобы не упустить время пока внучка валялась с бронхитом...Я тогда считал это интеллигентско-аристократическими "выходками" "недобитых Питерских буржуев"!  А эта пожилая Питерская интеллигентка спокойно разъяснила мне (комсомольцу-идиоту): " Красота - это средство для развития формы, а форма - это необходимое условие правильной функции. Нарушение формы - нарушает функцию,а нарушение функции- влечет нарушение формы!" И, только через 10 лет я узнал,что это основной постулат остеопатии!!!umnik 
4. На лекциях по соц.гигиене детского возраста как закон звучало: В детских учреждениях посуда на пищеблоке для приготовления пищи - ТОЛЬКО ИЗ НЕРЖАВЕЮЩЕЙ стали!!! В виде исключения, (в походах, дет.лагерях) из алюминия. Алюминий вытесняет фосфор и магний, необходимый для остеогенеза. Знаем? - конечно! Посмотрим что творится теперь, начиная с перестройки? Предствьте 1980 год... Проверка СЭС пищеблока детского сада.... Где готовят в алюминии? Может и не "посадили" бы , но близко к этому...!
5. В любом совдеповском роддоме, сельском акушерском пункте, если акушер проверяла и "видела" смещение атланта, - она "в рабочем порядке" "вправляла " его и не делала из этого вселенской проблемы!. Но с развитием "доказательной медицины" и инструментальной базы диагностики ТАКИЕ специалисты перестали быть нужны. Состарились, вышли на пенсию. Учеников не оставили. Пришли молодые, Умные и "всезнающие"furious  Теперь я за то же самое беру немалые деньги! 
6.Прививки, лекарства для неспецифического лечения вирусной инфекции. Раньше - ребенок "должен" переболеть ветрянкой. Был один вирус:Herpes zoster. Клиника: проста как ясный день! Теперь штаммов герпетоподобного вируса столько, что нет смысла заучивать симптоматику. ЕЕ нет. А нейротропные свойства вируса - никуда не делись! Грыжа МПД - это строго говоря - инфекционное заболевание. umnik Даже травма  не дает типичной клиники МПГ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Апр 2008)

Еще будучи военным отправил подчиненного на осмотр в школу.
Приходит, в 2 классах из 47 человек, 46 со нарушениями осанки, значительными. 
-Один-то, здоров! Я обрадовался.
-Нет, один в школу не пришел.

Развитие мышц, формирующих свод стопы, происходит только при ходьбе по неровностям. Поэтому босиком по земле, по песочку, по гравию, по полу, в конце концов.
А детский спорт? Не игра иногда, а именно спорт. С большими нагрузками. Пытаюсь объяснить, что тогда и здоровому нужны стельки, только функциональные, и отдельная тренировка для здоровья. 
Всем некогда.

Но вот в чем вопрос. Нужно ли  формировать у ребенка ортопедию всех его положенний. Ортопедия стоя, сидя, лежа, ведь сама жизнь-то тренировка. Я педпочитаю ортопедию+тренировка, но именно этого и тудно добиться от родителей.
Вот и вопрос, если ребёнок без физических нагрузок,  ортопедия не станет ли дополнительным фактором ослабления ребенка?
Сразу оговорю свое мнение - нет!


----------



## abelar (13 Апр 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Развитие мышц формирующих свод стопы, происходит только при ходьбе по неровностям. Поэтому босиком по земле, по песочку, по гравию, по полу, в конце концов.


Именно так! Либо - никаких "ограничений" для развивающефся стопы малыша, либо (если "цивилизация" напирает ),то сочетание:обувь - твердый "задник" + гибкая (в ротацию) подошва! Не будем забывать,что хождение ребенка босиком - это -  и стимуляция рефлексогенных зон стопы (ненавижу эту формулировку, но, в принципе, правильно),и лучшя профилактика варус-вальгусной деформции стопы, и гармоничная тренировка "вестибулярного аппрата" (черт! опять терминология ЖОЗ!). Все то, за что потом люди большие деньги платят!good

Добавлено через 15 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я педпочитаю ортопедию+тренировка, но именно этого и тудно добиться о продителей.


...Естесственно, "цивилизация" вносит свои коррективы. "За "понты" надо платить"! Именно поэтому, грамотные, любящие родители, пересаживая "чадо" с LuftHanza - в Х 5-й, должны иметь ввиду, что наряду с гувернантками, нянями,бодигардами и визажистами, им требуется грамотные специалисты в сфере физического развития и профилактики заболеваний ОДА!....И, тут Мы - шасть- здрассте!:p yahoo :drinks: yahoo


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2008)

abelar написал(а):


> И, тут Мы - шасть- здрассте!:p yahoo :drinks: yahoo



Ия, Ия, Ия того же мнения.:p :p


----------



## Ell (14 Апр 2008)

Не будем забывать и о том, что полчаса ходьбы с книгой на голове у ребенка вызывает и положительные эмоции, и помогает ему вырабатывать осанку. 
Положили книгу и пусть по квартире ходит пока мать у плиты, а отец у телевизора


----------

